# Contradictions In Gurbani



## stupidjassi (Jan 4, 2008)

LOOK AT THE CONTRADICTION:

*1:
raaj na chaaha-o mukat na chaaha-o man pareet charan kamlaaray. - SGGS ( 534-3)*I do not seek political power, and I do not seek liberation. My mind is in love with Your Lotus Feet.


*2:
"Raj Bina Nahin Dharam Chale Hain, Dharam Bina Sab Dalle Malle Hain" -- Guru Gobind Singh

*Without Raj( Political Power) you cannot practice Dharam ( Religion ) and without Dharam all are subjected to death.


So Now do you think our 10th Guru said that we need Raaj however our 11th guru has something else to say. 

The Good news is:
*NO They are not contradicting but rather complementing of each other*

Explanation:

*1:*
Sikhisms is More like a spiritual Path leading to God where everyone is welcome to join without having to be convert into Sikhism ( one can be Christian,Muslim etc. and Sikh at same time provided he accept guru`s teaching and live life according to it . We have seen so many examples in history like pir bhudu shah, miya mir etc..)

Sikhism Do not Seek Raaj at first place. because the Aim of Sikhism is to Love God , not even liberation because -  Sikhism teaches us to be in His LAW(hukum) not to attain any kind of liberation from his law. 

*2:*

_"Do not think that I came to bring peace on the earth; I did not come to bring peace, but a sword. For I came to set a man against his father, and a daughter against her mother, and a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law; and a man's enemies will be the members of his household. He who loves father or mother more than Me is not worthy of Me; and he who loves son or daughter more than Me is not worthy of Me. And he who does not take his cross and follow after Me is not worthy of Me. He who has found his life will lose it, and he who has lost his life for My sake will find it."_ (Matthew 10:34-39)

Christ came in world with the will of his father . He eventually subjected to death and in following years thousands of his followers were died on his way. some were crucified other were killed by Muslims or even by other Christians. 


Kurwas and Pandwas were living happily until Krishna came in their lives. They were having some minor fights ,somebody try to tease other`s wife, someone want to get more money etc. Krishna Realized Arjuna that they have to Kill their brothers who were become tyrant and get the "RAAJ" . 
Arjuna requests Krishna to move his chariot between the two armies. When Arjuna sees his relatives on the opposing army side of the Kurus, he loses courage and decides not to fight.
After asking Krishna for help, Arjuna is instructed that only the body may be killed, while the eternal self is  immortal. Krishna appeals to Arjuna that as a warrior he has a duty to uphold the path of dharma through warfare.(Bhagavad Gita - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jihads were originally called by the Prophet Muhammad for the defense of his community against the Merchants of Medina and have been the primary center piece of the spread of Islam since that time.(Jihad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


cu             kar   az         hama             hilate      dar            guzasht
(thing)       (wipe away) (to such degree) (To become) (to subside)   (It is over) 

halal   ast        burdan         ba                             shamshir                    dast.  
(right) (power)  (To acquire) (To wage war against)  (The stroke of a sword) (the ablution)          - GURU GOBIND SINGH


After creation of Khalsa Guru gobind singh might have realized that when they have made khalsa to be equipped with arms and horses how could the present government will 
tolerate it. The creation of Khalsa was so that Guru has made a new army . He has declared independence on the Fort of Luhgarh. ( Sorry i do not want to relate Bhindrawale with Guru gobind singh ji ) but both have raised voice against the Present government and both were subjected to war. Guru Gobind Singh was successful because was already skilled in weapons of that time. He was able to raise support for weak and declared open independence against the Government. 

Guru gobind singh was very intelligent person. and yes he was indeed. He knew that if khalsa did not have raaj, Khalsa will not be able to practice their religion. And this is true. You can imagine, how much struggle surjit singh mann has to do to get kirpan into parliment. What about operation blue star. What government have to say about it? They are still saying "we did nothing wrong to flush terrorists from the building" . For the government It is merely a building nothing else. 

There are million of example when Sikh have to face execution, humiliation , force, oppression etc.  The question is WHY?
and the answer is because of Khalsa. because of Guru gobind singh. Because guru gobind singh have given us the title of "singh" and "kaur" . He has realized us that we are strong and we need freedom from the operresor. 
If Guru gobind singh never had created khalsa , there was no question of all such humiliation and we might be all in peace living like hindues, stuck in corner of India and still wondering "are we hindo?"

*"Had there not been Guru Gobind Singh, all would be circumsized" - bulle shah
*
The Raaj is necessary of the time. i`m not saying i am khalistani or i`m promoting khalistan. No because of some other obvious issues with khalistan. But what i want to do is  , To demonstrate is the need of Raaj . Without raaj  there`s nothing. If someone wants to practice sikhi they can do it in any country under any type of government . But if you have to promote sikhi and practice it freely and teach to your children you need to ask yourself , " Am i creating an environment for my children to freely practice sikhi?" 

and Finally

Whoever wrote "RAaj karega khalsa..." he has written nothing wrong . He has written whatever he thought our guru`s message is. and indeed he think rational. He saw something and he wrote what he visualized. Time changed we are here where we have to think hundreder times "where shall we go?". 

*The meaning of khalsa is indeed the pure ones but let me ask you , who is more purer than the khalsa(Sikh) itself? *If you think there are more or equal pure like khalsa AND they are in political power then we must submit to them . BUT  if they are not then we need a new rule in which khalsa shall rule. 

That`s what the message of our Guru is.We forget simply because we do not want to put ourself into these kinds of things. We have jobs, girl/boy friends, career, money and so we do not want to waster our life just because guru has said some hundred years ago. We simply do not have courage to do so. and that`s the reason why we have so many interpretations to a simple line like this. "Raaj karega khalsa". 

We become what we want to , and want to change the interpretation of sikhi also. 

I can see the future of sikhi. Soon so called "Sarbat khalsa" will replace 'kachera' with small modern underwear, kirpan with tatoo (because its just a symbol of faith ) etc. language will be gone , clean shaved people will be Gurdwara granthi, there will be debate over "unexpected hairs" and shall be removed. 
( i apologize if i become little emotional )

bhul chuk maaf
stupidjassi


----------

